# Maxillaria scalariformis



## Ron-NY (Oct 7, 2007)

This is a Panamanian species that blooms a couple of times a year. The plant is now about a foot tall. I have selfed a few flowers and hope to get a pod this time around.


----------



## CodPaph (Oct 7, 2007)

very pretty the flowers.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 7, 2007)

That's a Maxillaria???!


----------



## Greenpaph (Oct 7, 2007)

Interesting!

I've never seen this one. The flowers are beautiful. How large are the flowers?


----------



## toddybear (Oct 8, 2007)

SlipperFan said:


> That's a Maxillaria???!



Took the words right out of my mouth!


----------



## Ron-NY (Oct 8, 2007)

SlipperFan said:


> That's a Maxillaria???!



The flowers are just under an inch across. Very Dendrobe looking plant.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 8, 2007)

Pretty pink color.


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 8, 2007)

If not for the name maxillaria there, I would have thought it was a non-orchid...


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 8, 2007)

Dendrobium I can believe. Sure it's not mislabeled?


----------



## Renegayde (Oct 8, 2007)

http://www.orchidspecies.com/maxscalarifolia.htm


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 9, 2007)

OK, I'm a believer.


----------



## Ron-NY (Oct 9, 2007)

When it was purchased from Andy's, I wondered as well if it was truly a Maxillaria.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 9, 2007)

Andy's, hmmmm? One of them is coming to speak at our society's November meeting. I guess I'd better see what they have...


----------



## Ron-NY (Oct 9, 2007)

Take care Dot...getting onto their site can be dangerous  I have Andy's # on quick dial :rollhappy:


----------

